# Gt5000 hood



## Jibby (May 22, 2020)

I’ve got an older craftsman gt5000, not sure on year, but it needs a new hood assembly. With them being so hard to find and not cheap does anybody know if a hood from a newer gt6000 will fit. It looks like they have the same hinges but not sure on size and placement. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

